# my-adventskalender.de



## Markus1972weiler (3 Dezember 2007)

[noparse]Hallo,
ich bin im letzten Jahr einmal auf die Seite genealogie.de hereingefallen und sollte auch 60.00 € zahlen.

HEUTE MÖCHTE ICH JEDOCH UNBEDINGT VOR EINER NEUEN ABZOCKERSEITE WARNEN:

my-adventskalender.de

FÜR 59.00 € KANN MAN HIER ADVENTSTÜRCHEN ÖFFNEN!!!!!!!
ALSO BITTE NICHT ÖFFNEN UND UNBEDINGT DIESE SEITE AN JEDEN WEITERGEBEN, DEN IHR KENNT!!!!!!

Nicht dass noch mehr Unschuldige dafür bezahlen müssen!!!!!
lg Markus[/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: my-adventskalender.de*

-->
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17932


----------



## omfg-.- (9 März 2008)

*auf "my-adventskalender.de" herreingefallen -.-*

hallo leute, folgendes problem; 

habe ohne mir dabei was zu denken, bei diesem gewinnspiel mitgemacht, konnte jedoch keinerlei kosten erkennen. dann kam paar monate später eine mail (erst zahlungsanforderung bla dann jezz - mahnung)  habe dann eine mail an die geschriebn, ich sei/bin noch minderjährige (17) und das dieser vertrag verfällt. 

darauf habe ich diese antwort hier bekommen:



> > Subject: Re: [......] My-Advents-Kalender.de Zahlungserinnerung - Ihre Rechnungsnummer RE06-
> > Date: Sun, 9 Mar 2008 21:16:29 +0100
> > To: *********@hotmail.de
> > From: [email protected]
> ...


>


> > ---- Message from zack <********@hotmail.de> ---
> >
> > 08.03.08
> > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...




was ist jetzt zu tun? wie muss ich mich verhalten? 
angeblich kommt online service ldt wirklich mit anwälten. stimmt das?

bitte um schnelle antwort!!!!!!!

grüße
omfg-.-
_
Ticketnummer gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Tabbing (9 März 2008)

*AW: my-adventskalender.de*

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## joker-81 (9 April 2008)

*AW: my-adventskalender.de*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mittlerweile die lt. Kopfzeile zweite Mahnung bzw. lt. der PDF Datei die letzte Mahnung bekommen, in der ich dazu aufgefordert werde den Betrag von 59€ plus 5€ Mahngebühren zu begleichen. 

Bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher, ob ich darauf reagieren muss. Habe hier auch schon alles mögliche gelesen, möchte aber nichts falsch interpretieren.:-?

Nach der ersten Rechnung habe ich genauso wie der vorposter eine E-Mail verfasst und die gleiche Antwort bekommen.
Zusätzlich habe ich der Verbraucherzentrale NRW eine E-Mail zukommen lassen. Von dieser Stelle habe ich aber weder eine Lesebestätigung noch eine Antwort bekommen.
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand in dieser Angelegenheit weiterhelfen?


----------



## sascha (9 April 2008)

*AW: my-adventskalender.de*



> Habe hier auch schon alles mögliche gelesen, möchte aber nichts falsch interpretieren.



Du kannst gar nichts "falsch interpretieren", wenn du einfach 

das liest
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

das schaust:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------

